# The Simoqin Prophecies (Book One, The Gameworld Trilogy)



## Ddruid (Aug 28, 2013)

The Simoqin Prophecies, written by Samit Basu, is India's first fantasy novel written in English. And thankfully- Praise the Lord!- it sets a pretty high benchmark for the future. I recommend this book to anyone who likes to read their fantasy tales with comic twists and an unconventional storyline. At last, an Indian author who writes something good! I really wasn't sure what to expect from this book but I can very well say it left me more than satisfied. Not only that, it surprised me, enthralled me and made me snort and/or groan every once in a while with its unique, varied and vibrant setting and its diverse cast of characters. If you want to read more of my thoughts and gushing praise, check out the review I wrote on Goodreads. (that is, if you can handle my blabbering). Just don't expect this to be your traditional epic fantasy. Here is the book's official Goodreads page in case you want to check the the novel's ratings.

Oh yes, and, um... read it. I beg you to.


----------



## advait98 (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't worry, O Ddruid. I will. From the little I read of him, I can gather that he deserves the fame that other Indian authors have garnered.

It's definitely not orthodox. Even ten pages told me that much. I like unorthodox. I'll try it out.

So, I'll raise a call to every fantasy fan out there. Give us Indian folk a chance.


----------

